# New Tank



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

So I'm pretty excited.

The Mr. Aqua 12g long is, in my opinion, the best looking tank I've seen (love the dimensions). I've searched for months trying to find a retailer in Canada to no avail.

I even tried finding some online stores who were willing to ship the tank to Canada, but the extra $100 shipping just wasn't worth it.

I was talking to some customers at work and they mentioned a place in Port Huron that you can have parcels shipped to if American retailers aren't willing to ship whatever the item is across the border.

So, long story short, my Mr. Aqua 12g long is currently sitting in their warehouse waiting for me to pick it up.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Sent you a pm...........


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

wow 36 x 8 x 9 are very interesting dimensions

Please post pics when setup so we can take a look.

I wonder if a single 36 inch t8 would be considered high light on this?


----------



## Bercey (Jun 28, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> wow 36 x 8 x 9 are very interesting dimensions
> 
> Please post pics when setup so we can take a look.
> 
> I wonder if a single 36 inch t8 would be considered high light on this?


These pictures aren't of mine as I haven't gotten it yet but, I've Googled some. People use the tank as either a saltwater or a freshwater tank.

Saltwater









Freshwater









I fell in love with the tank after seeing so many journals on other forums. I think they're perfect show tanks.

As for lighting, I'm not sure about t8 bulbs, but I do know that the Finnex Fugeray is considered high-light for the tank.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

yea i followed this tank from day one on planted tank forum. it is a very nice tank the only tank that meets a similar measurement is the starfire tank at Ai 16g long it is a little bit deeper but very similar but the price is almost triple so not really worth it imo. Mr.aqua isnt starfire though just to point out why the price difference. People on the PTF were only using the marineland double bright led and was getting great growth for HC cuba but because of its length you needed two filters one on each side for good circulation.

Here is 70 pages of this tank and what people have done with it. 12g long. Well i cant wait to see what you have in store if you ever sell this tank please send me a pm i will be super interested.


----------

